# Changed for Good



## Princesca (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know if many of you have seen the musical Wicked, but I was listening to this song "Changed for Good" just now and it made me think so much of my kitty, who passed away last night. Some words have been changed to be cat-appropriate. :luv 

I've heard it said
That kitties come into our lives for a reason
Bringing something we must learn
And we are led
To those who help us most to grow
If we let them
And we help them in return
Well, I don't know if I believe that's true
But I know I'm who I am today
Because I knew you...

Like a comet pulled from orbit
As it passes a sun
Like a stream that meets a boulder
Halfway through the wood
Who can say if I've been changed for the better?
But because I knew you
I have been changed for good

It well may be
That we will never meet again
In this lifetime
So let me say before we part
So much of me
Is made of what I learned from you
You'll be with me
Like a pawprint on my heart
And now whatever way our stories end
I know you have re-written mine
By being my friend...

Like a ship blown from its mooring
By a wind off the sea
Like a seed dropped by a skybird
In a distant wood
Who can say if I've been changed for the better?
But because I knew you

Because I knew you

I have been changed for good

And just to clear the air
I ask forgiveness
For the things I've done you blame me for

But then, I guess we know
There's blame to share

And none of it seems to matter anymore

Like a comet pulled from orbit
As it passes a sun
Like a stream that meets a boulder
Halfway through the wood

Like a ship blown from its mooring
By a wind off the sea
Like a seed dropped by a bird in the wood

Who can say if I've been
Changed for the better?
I do believe I have been
Changed for the better

And because I knew you...

Because I knew you...

Because I knew you...
I have been changed for good...


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I was just listening to my Wicked CD Sunday. I love that song and I love the way you "adjusted" it. How true it is, they come into our lives and we are never the same...but I know we are better for knowing them.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

That's beautiful and certainly true about our animals. Thank you for making it cat appropriate and sharing with us.


----------

